# Coloring skinsuits or covering logos



## radripperaj (Mar 7, 2015)

I searched and didnt find anything about using dye or coloring a skin suit or jersey so here I am. I have been thinking about buying a skin suit to use for racing cyclocross and some road races. I saw this guy selling his old team ones that he didn't use on facebook for fairly cheap. I went ahead and bought some and then I read somewhere you aren't allowed to wear clothes with logos on them unless you are actually sponsored by those entities. I have two questions:
1. Is that true? 
2. If so, is there a way to dye a skinsuit? is it possible to just use a sharpie to color over logos or something like that?

thanks for any info
AJ


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

radripperaj said:


> I searched and didnt find anything about using dye or coloring a skin suit or jersey so here I am. I have been thinking about buying a skin suit to use for racing cyclocross and some road races. I saw this guy selling his old team ones that he didn't use on facebook for fairly cheap. I went ahead and bought some and then I read somewhere you aren't allowed to wear clothes with logos on them unless you are actually sponsored by those entities. I have two questions:
> 1. Is that true?
> 2. If so, is there a way to dye a skinsuit? is it possible to just use a sharpie to color over logos or something like that?
> 
> ...


It's poor form to wear a kit that's not your team in a race. But as long as it's not flat out against the rules (national champion jerseys, etc) then it is technically legal.


----------



## radripperaj (Mar 7, 2015)

robdamanii said:


> It's poor form to wear a kit that's not your team in a race. But as long as it's not flat out against the rules (national champion jerseys, etc) then it is technically legal.


eh, I'm just wanting to try out an aero suit with out breaking the bank. I doubt anyone is going to think im actually on a team in a cat 4/5 race


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

radripperaj said:


> eh, I'm just wanting to try out an aero suit with out breaking the bank. I doubt anyone is going to think im actually on a team in a cat 4/5 race


There are plenty of Cat 4s with teams. Is it a local club? If not, your wearing team kit isn't going to confuse anyone, except some people might wonder what happened to your teammates. If it is a local club, wearing it in a race would be very frowned on, I'd think.

As for your original question, I'd be very skeptical that there's a way to cover or obscure logos screen-printed onto synthetic fabrics.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Careful any dye you use doesn't transfer onto yourself.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

It is against USAC rules to wear a kit from a team you aren't on in an event. They're pretty lenient on that foe the lower categories though. I suppose it'd come down to whether the official wanted to make a fuss out of it.


----------



## radripperaj (Mar 7, 2015)

JCavilia said:


> There are plenty of Cat 4s with teams. Is it a local club? If not, your wearing team kit isn't going to confuse anyone, except some people might wonder what happened to your teammates. If it is a local club, wearing it in a race would be very frowned on, I'd think.
> 
> As for your original question, I'd be very skeptical that there's a way to cover or obscure logos screen-printed onto synthetic fabrics.


Not a Local Club. The guy I bought it from is in Missouri and I am in South Carolina. I doubt I will ever run into someone with the same one. 



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Careful any dye you use doesn't transfer onto yourself.


Yeah, that is one thing im worried about. I was hoping someone might have done this before.




Guod said:


> It is against USAC rules to wear a kit from a team you aren't on in an event. They're pretty lenient on that foe the lower categories though. I suppose it'd come down to whether the official wanted to make a fuss out of it.


I was thinking they might care less for lower classes. I just would hate to drive 2+ hours to a race and then have them turn me around at the starting line for something like that. Worse comes to Worse I guess I will just play with some sharpies and see if i can make the suit look like a bunch of rainbow polka dots


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Guod said:


> It is against USAC rules to wear a kit from a team you aren't on in an event. They're pretty lenient on that foe the lower categories though. I suppose it'd come down to whether the official wanted to make a fuss out of it.


Around here, they really don't give a damn, especially if your ride "unattached."


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

1. True for USAC sanctioned races, but no one seems to care in the lower cats.
2. There's no easy/reasonable way to dye the synthetics used in cycling kits.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Whether you can successfully dye it or not depends entirely on the fabric combination. I'll assume that there is some spandex in the fabric. Read the label, and then consult this. Even with dying, you may not obscure anything that may have been screen printed on the fabric.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Embroidery patches are the solution!




























That should cover up the logo on the back.


----------

